# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Chương trình khuyến mãi " HẠ NHIỆT MÙA HÈ"

## Duong Ho

:batting eyelashes: 
 	 		Trong tháng 7 này, nhà hàng City View Cafe - tầng 5-6 và nhà hàng City  View Senraku - tầng 4 , số 7 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, phường Hàng Bạc, quận  Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội xin gửi tới quý khách hàng chương trình khuyến mại như  sau :

*Từ 5/7 - 31/7/2012:*

		* Giảm giá 5% tổng giá trị hóa đơn cho mọi khách hàng tới hai cửa hàng lần đầu tiên.

		* Tặng thẻ voucher giảm giá 10 % cho lần thanh toán tiếp theo cho mỗi hóa đơn thanh toán.


  	 	 		+ Voucher có giá trị tới hết 31/7

		+ Voucher chỉ áp dụng cho 1 hóa đơn thanh toán, không có giá trị quy đổi tiền mặt.

		* Khi khách hàng sử dụng voucher trong lần tiếp theo sẽ tiếp tục được tặng tiếp voucher.

----------


## Duong Ho

Bạn nào muốn nhận voucher liên hệ  : Mr Tiến 0168.904.1997 email : duonghosales@gmail.com
Chi tiết xem tại: cityviewcafe.com.vn

----------


## money_king

:Smile: Hay đấy, mình thích lên đây. Ở đây có tầng 6 vào ban đêm rất tuyệt. Dạo này hay có trăng , ngắm trăng thì thui rồi  :Smile:  :batting eyelashes:  :batting eyelashes:  :batting eyelashes:

----------

